# new ride



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

0o0o0o.. makes me think of a banana!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

:-[


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Team yella turd!!! ;D ;D Love that color, freaking awesome........

ZW


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

;D Yep you just put my mind in the gutter again sophie! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You do something with this theme.....


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> ;D Yep you just put my mind in the gutter again sophie! ;D


It's not my fault you have a dirty mind!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

My motor will be at the shop next week from Minnesota. So hopefully it will be done for the minnie rally!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> My motor will be at the shop next week from Minnesota. So hopefully it will be done for the minnie rally!


Awesome boat man! how about a OLD YELLER!? did u found a 25hp 2-stroke yami already?


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

yep found a 97 freshwater motor in Minn. call the marina and spoke to the sales guy. There boating season last 2 and a half months and they get snow for 9 to 10 months. It was on a pontoon they sold to a guy and marina serviced it its whole life. The owner upgrade to a 4 stroke so i ended up with it!  It 10 yrs old but ill use it till the new one get here in 2025! ;D


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

How much you give for that motor??


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

more than i wanted but 1300 :


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

It may of cost you more, but you will on the water soon. ongrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks GREAT Rob!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> 0o0o0o.. makes me think of a banana!


x's 2.....that was the first t hing i thought of. isnt there some voodoo thing with having banana's on the boat? ON the other hand, I like it. Nice boat .


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > 0o0o0o.. makes me think of a banana!
> 
> 
> x's 2.....that was the first t hing i thought of.  isnt there some voodoo thing with having banana's on the boat?  ON the other hand, I like it.  Nice boat .



Banana's on the boat = Bad Luck [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > > 0o0o0o.. makes me think of a banana!
> >
> >
> > x's 2.....that was the first t hing i thought of.  isnt there some voodoo thing with having banana's on the boat?  ON the other hand, I like it.  Nice boat .
> ...


Tom, he can't catch any fish anyhow, so no big deal there.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > > > 0o0o0o.. makes me think of a banana!
> > >
> > >
> > > x's 2.....that was the first t hing i thought of.  isnt there some voodoo thing with having banana's on the boat?  ON the other hand, I like it.  Nice boat .
> ...


So true, be he has been know to flip boats. [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

That just Wrong!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet Bote.. Color is bad azz!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Ride


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, come on. Thats not nice ;D I like that color. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> Oh, come on. Thats not nice ;D I like that color. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


Love the color but it still looks like a banana. :


----------



## reelinitin1 (Jul 26, 2007)

looks tippy...had to do it


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

you do realize that your ride being a gheenoe will provide a very wet and horrible ride. you should have bought something better like a nice sturdy, dry and comfortable john boat.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Good Luck with the Boat Rob..............


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

After all the crap i have gone thru with my motor the past 3 weeks, The story never ends. I get a call today to tell me the was at the shop. This was great news after being shipped all over H... But the cowling was not on the motor! @#$%^&*! It was damaged and the new one will be here air frieght 2 day. With this guy 2 days is 2 weeks so we will see if i launch saturday in the GOON.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

cheeze and rice rob...i am starting to think you dont really have a motor yet....


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice looking boat Rob, good luck with the motor.
Weedy


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> you do realize that your ride being a gheenoe will provide a very wet and horrible ride. ...


That's only your bote. : : Maybe I'll try riding in yours next time. Outside is very wet.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Rob,

I want to see your banana soak! And add a rod to it!

If u still having plms with your yami, why don't u order a brand new yami 2-smoke 25 remote to place in 4 to 7 days! PM me if u are interested a brand new yamo!


----------

